# Nice shrubbery



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.








:wink:

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The building does exist, it appears to have the same shrubbery (lovely word) go to Google maps and input 

818 SE Sherman St, Portland, Oregon, United States

It'd be nice if was Viagra, but sadly no, they make golf clubs.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Kev are you up early to start all that work Liz has planned out :lol: :lol: 

joe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

joedenise said:


> Kev are you up early to start all that work Liz has planned out :lol: :lol:
> 
> joe


Don't you laugh at me, that was only the short list of immediate jobs, Liz dreams them up by the hour 

I also have to make a back for the units in the kitchen under the breakfast bar as it's just the back of the units on show at the moment, there is also the used greenhouse we got last week to be thoroughly cleaned, bent back into shape, and then I have to lay the foundations for it, and put the damned thing together, when I've done all that lot I need to fit an outside socket so I can have electricity in the van to work with, I don't like extension leads.

I don't have to do all these jobs, but they do need to be done and I won't pay someone else to do them.

I've just remembered I need to put some new matchboard over the front door, fit a new facia board at the front, and I have the guttering and downspouts to do on the extension.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

fishing today Ray?

joe


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Kev..........shrubbery or bush?

Al


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

joedenise said:


> fishing today Ray?
> 
> joe


Hi Joe.

The ducks are walking on the water everything is frozen over, went down yesterday with a load of bread to throw on the ice..

The bloody things are a nuisance in the summer when fishing off the top with floating baits, but had to feel sorry for them in all of this, as there is nothing for them to eat.

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> The ducks are walking on the water everything is frozen over, went down yesterday with a load of bread to throw on the ice..
> 
> The bloody things are a nuisance in the summer when fishing off the top with floating baits, but had to feel sorry for them in all of this, as there is nothing for them to eat.
> 
> ray.


One the most amusing sights I ever saw was when a swan came gracefully in to land on the Exeter Ship Canal, and did not realsie it was frozen over.....

the look of surprise and then abject terror on it's face was priceless as it crunched into the reeds at the side in a heap of wings and feet after sliding 50m across the surface, totally unable to stop....

It got up and walked off as if to say "who was that then, it wasn't me....."

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

alansue said:


> Kev..........shrubbery or bush?
> 
> Al


I thought shaped bushes was topiary?


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Stanner............a bush is a bush !


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Not in Brazil it isn't


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

or Hollywood :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I must say that passers by will be amazed at the size of their erection(s).


----------

